#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Αυξήσεις ασφαλιστικών εισφορών και συγκέντρωση διεκδίκησης αναστολής εφαρμογής των αντισυνταγματικών διατάξεων, την Πέμπτη, στις 14:00, στα γραφεία του ΕΤΑΑ, Μάρνη 22

## Xάρης

Ενημερωτικό email του ΤΕΕ για το ασφαλιστικό:
"Συνάδελφοι και Συναδέλφισες,

Επιβεβαιώνεται για μια ακόμη φορά ότι η Κυβέρνηση και όσοι στηρίζουν την εφαρμοζόμενη πολιτική κοινωνικής αναλγησίας των τριών τελευταίων χρόνων συνεχίζουν τη στοχοποίηση των εργαζομένων και με μεγαλύτερη ένταση των Μηχανικών και του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδας (ΤΕΕ).  Παρά τις διαπιστώσεις των Υπουργών και των κυβερνητικών Παραγόντων για βούλιαγμα των δραστηριοτήτων μας, παρά τα κροκοδείλια δάκρυα για τους επιστήμονες, και κυρίως τους νέους επιστήμονες, παρά τις εξαγγελίες των τριών τελευταίων Κυβερνήσεων για κάλυψη της ανεργίας μας και ενεργοποίηση του Κλάδου Προνοιακών Παροχών, αντιθέτως εμμένουν στις αυξήσεις των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών μας, δια της υποχρεωτικής ένταξης ανά τριετία σε ανώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία και της συνεχιζόμενης απόδοσης εισφορών υπέρ του Ταμείου Αλληλεγγύης στο οποίο, όμως οι Μηχανικοί δεν μπορούμε να ενταχθούμε.

Έχουμε ενημερώσει, επανειλημμένως και σε όλους τους τόνους, όλους τους αρμόδιους για τη δραματική κατάσταση των Μηχανικών.

Έχουμε κατ' επανάληψη αναδείξει ότι οι Μηχανικοί δεν αντέχουν τις υπάρχουσες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, πόσο μάλλον τις αυξημένες, άνω του 25%.  Αρκεί κανείς να γνωρίζει ότι 27.943 Μηχανικοί δεν εξόφλησαν το β' εξάμηνο του 2012 τις εισφορές τους, ποσοστό 40% των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών, περίπου 8.000 έχουν προβεί σε διακανονισμό με αβεβαιότητα για τη δυνατότητα τους να ανταπεξέλθουν στην επόμενη δόση και 3.778 εταιρείες, πρόσθετα, δεν έχουν πληρώσει τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές των εργαζομένων σε αυτούς Μηχανικών.

Οι αυξήσεις εξυπηρετούν τα ελλείμματα άλλων Ασφαλιστικών Φορέων, μιας και ο Κλάδος των Μηχανικών του ΕΤΑΑ είχε πλεόνασμα 385 εκ. ευρώ το 2011.  Το μέτρο θα θέσει εκτός επαγγέλματος και σε απόγνωση ακόμη περισσότερους, δεκάδες χιλιάδες, Μηχανικούς, από όσους ήδη σήμερα έχουν τεθεί.  Καμιά κυβερνητική επιλογή ή σχεδιασμός δεν προβλέπει δράσεις για τους Μηχανικούς και τους επιστήμονες, δεν δίνει ελπίδα, δεν οδηγεί στο ξεπέρασμα της ύφεσης και της κρίσης.

Συνάδελφοι,

Κατά τους προηγούμενους μήνες το ΤΕΕ προσέφυγε και έχει κατατεθεί αίτηση αναστολής της εφαρμογής της αντισυνταγματικής  διάταξης, ενώ τα Μέλη της Διοικούσας Επιτροπής (ΔΕ) του ΤΕΕ ερευνώνται από τον Εισαγγελέα Οικονομικού Εγκλήματος για τις κινητοποιήσεις μας, σε σχέση με τις αυξήσεις των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών, για απιστία σε βαθμό κακουργήματος.  Πρόσθετα η ΔΕ του ΤΕΕ και κατ' επέκταση οι Συνάδελφοι που μετέχουν στο ΔΣ του ΕΤΑΑ, έθεσαν το θέμα που θα συζητηθεί στη επόμενη Συνεδρίαση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου του ΕΤΑΑ ώστε:

- να επανέλθει στη Συνεδρίαση του ΔΣ του ΕΤΑΑ, το θέμα της εφαρμογής των παράνομων και αντισυνταγματικών μνημονιακών διατάξεων, περί αύξησης των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών των Μηχανικών και να απορριφθεί η εφαρμογή τους.

- λόγω της αναμονής απόφασης από το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας (ΣτΕ) - προσφυγή και ασφαλιστικά μέτρα - να προχωρήσουν στην αποστολή ειδοποιητηρίων και στον υπολογισμό των διακανονισμών των παλαιών οφειλών των Ασφαλισμένων, σύμφωνα με τις παλαιές εισφορές.

- να παρέχουν πλήρη ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη χωρίς προϋποθέσεις σε όλους τους Μηχανικούς και τα προστατευόμενα Μέλη τους.

Πρόσθετα η ΔΕ του ΤΕΕ έχει λάβει μια σειρά αποφάσεων και μέτρων, που θα ανακοινωθούν, για την αντιμετώπιση και εναντίωση σε αυτήν την καταφανή αδικία και καλεί τους Συναδέλφους σε συγκέντρωση διεκδίκησης την Πέμπτη 28 Μαρτίου 2013 στις 14:00 έξω από τα γραφεία του ΕΤΑΑ (Μάρνη 22, Αθήνα).

Η εφαρμογή μιας αντισυνταγματικής διάταξης με εκκρεμή την Απόφαση αναστολής από το ΣτΕ και με τεκμηριωμένη από την Αναλογιστική Μελέτη του ΤΕΕ, τα συμπεράσματα της οποίας έχουν τεθεί σε γνώση όλων των Αρμοδίων, ότι θα οδηγήσει τον Ασφαλιστικό μας Φορέα σε ελλειμματική τροχιά, συνεπάγεται πολιτικές, δεοντολογικές και ποινικές ευθύνες για τους Αρμόδιους, όποιοι κι αν είναι.

Οι πρωτοβουλίες και οι Αποφάσεις του ΤΕΕ απέναντι σε μια άδικη, ανάλγητη και αδιέξοδη κυβερνητική, μνημονιακή πολιτική δεν επαρκούν.

Η στάση της αδρανοποίησης, της ιδιώτευσης, της αποχής, δίνει παράταση σε μια συνεχιζόμενη επιδεινούμενη πολιτική που, ενώ γνωρίζει, αγνοεί προκλητικά τα αδιέξοδα και τα προβλήματά μας.

Η μαζική συμμετοχή όλων μας είναι απαραίτητη.

Συναδελφικά
Χρήστος Σπίρτζης"

----------


## dimitrisv

Καλησπέρα. Έχει ακούσει κάποιος για δυνατότητα-κατόπιν σχετικής αίτησης- υπαγωγής σε χαμηλότερη ασφαλιστική βαθμίδα από αυτήν που ανηκει ? Ισχύει η τοποθέτηση σε ανώτερη ασφαλιστική βαθμίδα ανά 3 ετία ? Δλδ για "νεο" ασφαλισμένο με 17 χρόνια ασφάλισης είναι 5η βαθμίδα ? Ή μετά την 1η 3ετία και άρα 2η ασφαλιστική βαθμίδα παραμένει σε αυτή εκτός και αν αιτηθεί ο ασφαλιζόμενος την μετάταξή του σε ανώτερη?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Ασφαλιστικές κλάσεις ή βαθμίδες υπάρχουν εδώ και 20 χρόνια τουλάχιστον.
Πιστεύω ότι το 99,999% των μηχανικών είναι στην 1η κλάση, δηλαδή την χαμηλότερη.

Το μνημόνιο προβλέπει την αυτόματη μετάβαση στην αμέσως ανώτερη κλάση ανά τριετία.
Δυνατότητα παραμονής στην κλάση που είμαστε κατόπιν αίτησης, δεν υπάρχει προς το παρόν.
Στην 5η κλάση μπορούμε να παραμείνουμε, αν και υπάρχουν κι άλλες ανώτερες κλάσεις με υψηλότερα ασφάλιστρα.

----------


## dimitrisv

Χάρη ευχαριστώ. Γνωρίζω για τις ασφαλιστικές βαθμίδες που υπήρχαν. Όλοι μας κατατασόμασταν στην 1η εκτός αν ζητούσαμε να πάμε στη 2η με ανάλογη αύξη ση των ασφαλίστρων και της αποδιδόμενης σύνταξης.
Το ερώτημα είναι αν με το νέο νόμο αλλάζουμε ανα τριετία ασφαλιστική βαθμίδα ή αν μετά την 3ετία αλλάζουμε κ παραμένουμε σε αυτή αν δεν αιτηθούμε αναβάθμιση.
Χτες έλαβα το ειδοποιητήριο και (ευτυχώς) με κατέταξαν στην 2η κατηγορία (με 17 χρόνια ασφάλισης).
Να σημειώσω ότι υπάρχει εγκύκλιος για τον ΟΑΕΕ που δίνει τη δυνατότητα κατόπιν αιτήσεως του ασφαλιζομένου την παραμονή του στη χαμηλότερη ασφαλιστική βαθμίδα για 1 χρόνο.

----------


## Xάρης

Δυστυχώς ανά τριετία μεταβαίνουμε στην αμέσως ανώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία μέχρι και την 5η οπότε σταματάμε.
Δες και *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

